# New To Outback (2008 Rsds)



## cgawley (Jun 9, 2009)

Greetings all. We picked up our new 2008 RSDS a few weeks ago -- last one that the dealer had left. We really liked the floor-plan given we have five children. Our TV is a 2000 Excursion V10. Really gathered a lot of great information from this forum. I am sure I will have quite a few more questions.

We are taking the TT for the first time this weekend to a fairly local state park. We are completely new to towing a trailer -- will be a new form of camping for us, but we are really excited.

God bless.


----------



## slingshot (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome to the group cgawley, congrats on the new OB sure you guys will love it.
Happy Happy Joy Joy-------keep saftey first & happy camping !!!!!!!!


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Congrats and welcome!
Where are you from?

Steve


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Glad you're here!


----------



## cgawley (Jun 9, 2009)

Northern Wind said:


> Congrats and welcome!
> Where are you from?
> 
> Steve


We are from Western Connecticut. I need to work on my signature block


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

Congratulations on the OB and WELCOME!!!!!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

*WELCOME AND CONGRATS !!!*

Enjoy, travel safe and take your time. You will get the hang of things.

Dont be afraid to ask questions, We all do!!!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to the Outbackers - Glad you found us!!


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers...an amazing place online, and sometimes it even comes to life at rallies and so forth.

We are in NY, about 20 mins West of Danbury. Lot's of great camping in the region!


----------



## Shizon (Oct 22, 2007)

Congrats and welcome. We have the same trailer and really like the space, the kids have their own place when necessary. Just watch those turns.
Sean


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome and Congratulations!

You're going to have a lot of memories in that OB! Happy Camping


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

WELCOME TO THIS GREAT SITE!
Just remember the first trip is the hardest. It gets easier from then on !!!!!


----------

